# Tracks in northeast ohio



## XxTATTOOxX (Apr 10, 2013)

hello im from the youngstown/warren ohio area and have been looking for a place to race my trucks/cars. i have a trx stampede with 2.5r in it, a rustler with 3.3 so any place to race outside would be awesome, i also have a nitro 4tec, and a mugen seiki prime 12, and a mtx-3 , and a schumacher fusion, so on road track would be nice as well. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

Here's a link for the Offroad Track Discussion page.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=11


The following are the names of the tracks/threads and based on distance as well, all of the tracks are Offroad Dirt tracks.



*Shays RC Park *
Burghill/Yankee Lake area Outdoor track only
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=391172


*ARCS Speedway* 
Indoor track is in Saybrook/Bula area off 90 & 45. Indoor season is October to mid-April (elec. only)
Outdoor Track is located in Jefferson just off 46 & Perry, Outdoor Season starts end of May/Early June
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373731


*K&B Outback* (Kingsville, OH) Outdoor only
Outdoor season starts around end of April pending weather, big outdoor track and Nitro/Electric runs there
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=383205


*Big Dog RC* (Stoneboro, PA) Indoor & Outdoor tracks
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=326135


*Medina Raceway* (Medina, OH) outdoor only
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=384976


*Uniontown Raceway* (Hartsville, OH) http://www.rcraceway1.com/
just moved Indoor only, some talks about possible indoor Nitro
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=348471&page=381


*Browns Hobby Shop * (Hammondsville, OH)
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=53291


----------



## EuroFordLover (Apr 29, 2013)

XxTATTOOxX said:


> hello im from the youngstown/warren ohio area and have been looking for a place to race my trucks/cars. i have a trx stampede with 2.5r in it, a rustler with 3.3 so any place to race outside would be awesome, i also have a nitro 4tec, and a mugen seiki prime 12, and a mtx-3 , and a schumacher fusion, so on road track would be nice as well. any info would be greatly appreciated.


I live in Pittsburgh PA, but my wife is from Warren OH. The only track(s) I am aware of in the tri state area close to you would be Big Dogs RC in Stoneboro PA


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

All the tracks listed are about 30mins to 1hr away, based on Warren and google maps.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

theres also LUCKY 13 RC SPEEDWAY
on decker road

about 30min. from meadville. pa.
we run elec. pan car.
nov-mar.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

small indoor carpit oval.
laps free timing system
3 class 1/16
21.5
17.5
legend


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

McCulloughs RC in Sarver Pa.


----------

